# 2005 Outback 28Bhs $11,000



## MSP381 (Mar 24, 2010)

I am selling my 2005 Outback 28BHS
Slide out consists of couch and dinette
ducted heat
Queen bed in front
bunk in the back
outside stove and shower
very clean
white cabinets
hardwood looking floor
everything works as it should
winterized for season
spare tire
equalizer hitch
I tow it with a 1/2 ton suburban and it pulls just fine.

I am selling only because I am building a new house this coming year and need to free up some cash

I am asking $11,000 and may deliver within a reasonable distance for a fee.
I am located in the Upper Peninsula of Michigan.
Thanks,

Kevin (906) 281-1801 or email me [email protected]


----------



## MSP381 (Mar 24, 2010)

MSP381 said:


> I am selling my 2005 Outback 28BHS
> Slide out consists of couch and dinette
> ducted heat
> Queen bed in front
> ...


----------



## MSP381 (Mar 24, 2010)

SOLD...SOLD...SOLD For 9500


----------

